

Supreme Court Loses Chief Geek as Judge Stephens Retires - CoryOndrejka
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/06/the-supreme-court-loses-its-cryptographer.ars

======
martey
The justice's name is Stevens, not Stephens.

